# Need info lol



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

I bought a 99 dodge ramram 1500 larime. it has a fisher straight bald on it .i have plowed before but never ran into this problem .ik the basics up down left right angles .b.but my problem is whe my plow is on and raised and i turn the head lights on it drops .but the whit it up on the power off for transport . you turn the headlights on the pump whines why is this .i.i tried to contact the guy i bought the truck and plow fron to ask for the year of the plow so i can get a wiring diagram but he aint responding plz help ty


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Post a picture of what you have and the wiring under the hood, everyone here will chime in with info for you. Otherwise we're just posting theories.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Short or crossed wires? But honestly not familiar with ramram larimes, or Fisher straight balds


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

plow4beer said:


> Short or crossed wires? But honestly not familiar with ramram larimes, or Fisher straight balds


The wires that run to the motor on the plow has 4 wires on it but every plow i have looked at the was close to mine has 2 going to it im not shure which one it is


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Post picksures, thin mabee sumwon can hellp beddar


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

plow4beer said:


> Post picksures, thin mabee sumwon can hellp beddar


:laugh:


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

JMHConstruction said:


> :laugh:


Ok when i get to the truck i will ty again


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

plow4beer said:


> Post picksures, thin mabee sumwon can hellp beddar


ic wat u did their


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

plow4beer said:


> Fisher straight balds


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

Sry i ment to write blade


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

"Watching" strictly for entertainment purposes.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> "Watching" strictly for entertainment purposes.


I'm only here for the "comments"


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's either offer suggestions or assistance or not post in the thread...either way, no need for some of the nonsensical posts


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'll repent for my funny post by being helpful

The problem is almost certainly one of the molded plug ends. The OP must have a 9 pin 2 plug setup, and the pin for the S1 valve (lower) is adjacent in the plug to the Low beam pin. So he turns the lights on, and the plow drops. He could confirm it by checking with high beams and see if it still does it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Basically, you have some severe damage to your harness. Just visually check the harness, start plow side, then truck side, should be easy to find. Those harnesses new are not that expensive


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> I'll repent for my funny post by being helpful
> 
> The problem is almost certainly one of the molded plug ends. The OP must have a 9 pin 2 plug setup, and the pin for the S1 valve (lower) is adjacent in the plug to the Low beam pin. So he turns the lights on, and the plow drops. He could confirm it by checking with high beams and see if it still does it.
> 
> View attachment 191169


But he also writes, turns on headlights and the pump wines.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> But he also writes, turns on headlights and the pump wines.


Hmmm, I see that now. I dont know what the difference is between "plow up for transport" and "plow up" is. You could be right though about major damage to the harness then but I don't even know where in the harness the lights could be shorted to the motor solenoid wire


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Hmmm, I see that now. I dont know what the difference is between "plow up for transport" and "plow up" is. You could be right though about major damage to the harness then but I don't even know where in the harness the lights could be shorted to the motor solenoid wire


I would have to pull a new harness off the shelf and give it a look.


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> I would have to pull a new harness off the shelf and give it a look.


Sry should have told you with the power off to the plow whilebit is up in the air yon can turn the headlights on and it will stay up but the pump whines


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

I also should mention that the lights have it male to female connectors but the truck side and plow sied dont they wired direct the the eletric motor on the plow


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If I understand you correctly. You have the controller turned off. You turn on the headlights, the plow motor runs?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Has this freakshow of a plow ever worked correctly in the time you've had it?


----------



## dingybigfoot (Jun 12, 2008)

plow4beer said:


> Post picksures, thin mabee sumwon can hellp beddar


dkm.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Has this freakshow of a plow ever worked correctly in the time you've had it?


Don't hold back, tell us what you really think.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> Don't hold back, tell us what you really think.


This is where I get to ask the questions I cant ask the paying customers

And just try and convince me you weren't thinking it


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> This is where I get to ask the questions I cant ask the paying customers
> 
> And just try and convince me you weren't thinking it


What I was thinking would get me a month time out.


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> If I understand you correctly. You have the controller turned off. You turn on the headlights, the plow motor runs?


That is correct ill take pics and post the but keep in mind im the truck is going to the shop for some work and had to take the plow off the truck


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> Don't hold back, tell us what you really think.


Yes it has. as long as i dont turn the headlights on she work great s


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nelson33 said:


> Yes it has. as long as i dont turn the headlights on she work great s


I wouldn't classify that as "correctly"


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

I think the guy knew what a headache it would be to fix it ans just sold it with out saying what was going on with the plow


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nelson33 said:


> I think the guy knew what a headache it would be to fix it ans just sold it with out saying what was going on with the plow


I was trying to determine if it's been wired wrong all along or if something has changed in the time you've owned it


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

Oh its problly ben wired wrong im the third owner if the truck and plow .is there supposed to 4 wires runng to the plow motor .or just s a red and a black


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Nelson33 said:


> Oh its problly ben wired wrong im the third owner if the truck and plow .is there supposed to 4 wires runng to the plow motor .or just s a red and a black


I have to ask, are you spelling words wrong jntentionally or just fat fingering everything?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have fat fingers too, that why I asked for pictures right off the bat... I'm hoping it's not to much of a spaghetti wiring job.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> I have fat fingers too, that why I asked for pictures right off the bat... I'm hoping it's not to much of a spaghetti wiring job.
> 
> View attachment 191182


Based on what we know this far, just what do you think those odds are?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Based on what we know this far, just what do you think those odds are?


That he can work the camera!!?


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

No my phone has the prediction crap sry im not try to upset anyone


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

These are the wires that run to the plow motor


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

And im not shure if the plow is supposed to have an isolation modual or not like i said i dont know what year it is


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

No it dont have one that i can see


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Nelson33 said:


> No my phone has the prediction crap sry im not try to upset anyone


It's ok I understand, they try to predict the weather around here and it looks just like that


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am guessing previous didn't want to spring for correct gauge wire and figured three smaller ones will work. You have a wiring nightmare there and possibly a fire hazard.


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

I would like to actually use it when i need too.like i said i have plowed but with company trucks. which means i never had to work on them.but now that i own one i would like to know what i can about it


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

What gauge wier should have been used if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Who is Ben?


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

What r u talking about


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

Ok if people dont want to help . thats fine but dont post on the thread .and for every one that has pointed me in some what of the right direction ty


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Are you wanting to make money with this thing or are you just wanting to plow your own driveway?

If you're in it for profits I'd just start fresh with a new harness. Get everything working correctly, safely, and as reliable as possible


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Nelson33 said:


> Ok if people dont want to help . thats fine but dont post on the thread .and for every one that has pointed me in some what of the right direction ty


Just ignore it. People get bored, including myself from time to time. The same guys will help you tremendously down the road someday. Just gotta take the good with the bad


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

I plan on doing a little of both i work 6 days a week already. but this day and age you cant get any where with nothing


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

Ok ty sir and at this point and time im not even shure if they set the truck up properly for the plow set up


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So you have 1 big ground and 3 small positives...you don't think that's odd?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ok, you want advice? 

Remove all existing wiring for the plow. Install new.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you want this to work, heres my 2 scent opinion. four gauge battery cable to the solenoid from the battery. Go to the dealer and get new control harmess, and battery harnesses. Then return here, we will guide you on how to correctly install them, its so easy, a caveman can do it. Yes, we do try to throw in a little humor here and there.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who is Ben?


Jerrys brother


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

dieselss said:


> So you have 1 big ground and 3 small positives...you don't think that's odd?


I've been there, unfortunately...

When I bought my plow I had no idea how messed up my harness was. I basically had to redo it all. If I could go back I would have just replaced the complete harness.


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

Ok i will learn how to joke around lol but i will get the stuff to do it ty again


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

Ok im not shure if i need the two pin or three pin control harness


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

Ok so up date the plow is good but the trucks fram has a hole in it which means no inspection.i tried to contact the guy that sold me the truck but he wont contact me back so ty everyone that has tried to help me figure the plow out .i figured it out tho there was a ground under the hood the was shorting out i fixed the wire and it works perfect. But alot of gd it does me


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Nelson33 said:


> Ok so up date the plow is good but the trucks fram has a hole in it which means no inspection.i tried to contact the guy that sold me the truck but he wont contact me back so ty everyone that has tried to help me figure the plow out .i figured it out tho there was a ground under the hood the was shorting out i fixed the wire and it works perfect. But alot of gd it does me


What is the truck, put up a picture. Guys here have repaired, welded frames.


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

99 dodge ram 1500 larime i dont have a pick of the hole its still sitting at the shop


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Where is the hole?


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

And the next question is my plow fits a 99 dodge ram 1500 . Would i be able put put it on a 2000 dodge ram 1500 club cab


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

Sry havent got a pic of that yet going to the shop tomorrow to look at it ill post pics then


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

The picture above your truck is the creepiest thing I've ever seen...

And yes, should all be the same from the '99 to the '00


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

Ok


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

Yeah sry about that its a screen shot off my facebook .it was a post from one. Of my cuz


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes that plow should fit the newer truck. I hope you can get the frame issue squared away.

Anyone else think....."birdseeed"?


----------



## Nelson33 (Mar 2, 2019)

If not im either gonna junk it or part it out


----------

